

My $200 Laptop Can Beat Your $500 Tablet - pwg
http://www.pcworld.com/article/222759/my_200_laptop_can_beat_your_500_tablet.html

======
sudont
None of these issues are relevant to the typical use of a tablet. The fact
that he leads with the lack of a _CD drive_ shows little he understands the
device's role. I would bet that he beat up Apple when they dropped the floppy.

The iPad is currently a companion computer. Not just as "your plastic pal
who's fun to be with," but a companion to your _real computer._ Yes, you can't
type that well on a screen. Yes, it doesn't have _WIMP_ multitasking. But, how
well can you balance a laptop in one hand? Tablets are meant to move with you,
not just be set up. This is represented in the UI: you're interacting with a
single multi-function object, not a collection of windows.

His friends don't understand the still-evolving definition of a tablet, and
neither does he.

------
pavel_lishin
My wristwatch doesn't print either, I'm such an idiot for buying it.

~~~
ddrmaxgt37
My wristwatch tells me the temperature around my wrist. But it can't print
either. So useless.

------
pathik
Talk about missing the point.

